# Mapmaking Discussion & Philosophy (WIP/Critique) > Virtual Tabletop/Battlemap Mapping >  [Collection] Reavers of Harkenwold Battlemaps

## Xorne

Rather than post each map I'm making for this adventure in a separate post, I'm going to just put them all in a single thread going forward.  I'm making all the encounter maps for Reavers of Harkenwold, as it felt like a good way to learn to use CC3/DD3 better.  I'm trying to stick with the Jon Roberts Dungeon Style pack as much as possible, as I like the colors, textures, and art style, and want to keep the maps uniform.

I'll keep the maps up to date as I make changes to them.  Each map I post here is exported from CC3/DD3 at a 100 pixels to 5 feet scale (1 square) and saved as an 80% quality JPG.  This cuts the file size down to about 20% of the original PNG render, with no discernable loss of quality.

----------


## Xorne

This is just a simple farmstead map; the party comes across bandits attacking a small family and dashes in to the rescue!

----------


## Xorne

For the second map, I've made a tavern, with stables and the owners small house.  I'll use this map at some point when the adventures start ambushing the Iron Circle to help the rebels they are trying to free.  Or if they ignore every plot hook, I'll just railroad them into a bar fight with the Iron Circle guys.   :Razz:

----------


## Xorne

So I'm not super happy with this one, but it's functional.  It's just a single road with wagon ruts on it, some rocks and trees, and a stone circle I through together on my own by placing some blocks, then a nearly transparent block over the top of them to show where the "roof" was.  This map is also for if the party tries to ambush Iron Circle supply lines; I originally had a cart pre-placed on the map, but as it will likely be moving during the encounter I removed it and will just use a token.

----------


## Xorne

Once the adventurer's have stirred up enough trouble with the Iron Circle, they are going to find themselves defending against retaliation.  In this case while visiting with a rebel leader.  This is the guy's house.  I had some nice tips on fixing the wagon tracks and garden lattice in another thread.

----------


## Xorne

This one took me a long time to finally get sorted out.  I was really, really having a hard time with the waterfall, but I like how it eventually turned out.  I even started a thread in Software Help looking for advice, and in the process of sounding out my problem, kind of turned it into a tutorial.  I played with a couple new techniques on this map, plus made it into a cut-out style cave map.

In order to free up more rebels to join the fight, they party must first deal with the bullywug raiders striking from this cave.  Several encounters will take place here; I'm looking forward to some nice action (and roleplay, actually).

----------


## Bogie

Very nice maps, Thanks for sharing.

----------


## Xorne

In order to gain the aid of the elven clans to fight the Iron Circle, the adventurers must invade the lair of a skeleton mage and defeat the wicked creature.

----------


## Xorne

Once the party has rallied the rebels, there are several encounters for them to participate in during the overall battle between the Iron Circle and the rebels, and the outcome of those battles will determine the strength of the garrison at Iron Keep.  I'll just be re-using the previous farm/tavern maps for those encounters, but then the rest of the adventure takes place as the heroes infiltrate the Iron Keep!  I might break this up into encounter maps for VTT usage, but at 64 px/sq and 60% JPG it's manageable, just barely (~2 MB).

----------


## Xorne

Second floor of the Iron Keep, again I scaled this down to 64 px/sq and saved as a 60% JPG to cut the file size down.  Really getting close to being done!

----------


## Xorne

Hmmm.  I actually had some build time between this post and the previous one, but I guess I forgot to hit submit!  Still, this was a quick and easy map compared to the first two floors, as it only covers the top of the largest tower, and of course the final showdown for the party!

This one is back to my VTT standard, 100 px/sq, 60% JPG.  (Actually I have been doing 80% JPGs, but I the difference is minuscule compared to the savings in file size.)

That's it for my Reavers maps, time to start up on my next module I suppose!

----------


## Bogie

Turning into a real nice collection!

----------


## Xorne

Thanks!  That's all the maps for this adventure module.  I'm building a module now in Fantasy Grounds 2 (with all the Story, Encounter/NPC, and Parcel/Item entries), then I'll be starting on the next set of maps (out of the 4EE Monster Vault).

----------


## Sereptus

Good stuff!! Great start!!

----------


## KartoKilt

I just wanted to say thank you for doing the Keep maps.  The party has finally gotten there after a year of playing (Not as much game time when it's a bunch of 40+ y.o. parents).  I used your images, and re-scaled them in an Open Office drawing to create the battle maps they are going to need.  The originals were so small, the looked horrible when scaled.  I've been so busy building the Keep out of wine boxes and miscellaneous cardboard and styrofoam bits, I have not had the time to crack open CC3 and make these myself (see parenting, above).  Again, much gratitude from a busy DM and his party.

----------

